# Looking To Team Up With Another Commercial Fishermen



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

I know that most guy's work alone, and so do I. Hey but times are hard and four eyes are better than two, so if anyone is looking for some help net throwing or whatever I'm available. I fish every day/night whatever works best. 
Thanks, James
[email protected]


----------

